# Can't view pictures



## fish killer (Oct 29, 2013)

Whenever I click on picture it sends me to the first picture in the thread regardless of which I click on. It happens with my posts and with other peoples post also. Please help.


----------



## fish killer (Oct 29, 2013)

Well I seemed to figure it out. I logged out of the forum and logged back and pictures worked but whole site looks different. Was there a software update or something? My forum pages were blue and gray and the text was larger, no the forum pages are white and the text is smaller. Just wondering if I am losing my mind or what.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 29, 2013)

The forum pages should be mostly white.. no blue that I know of..


----------



## fish killer (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok,
Well, I must of been using accessing the forum from another program or application or something because it looks totally different from what I was seeing before.  It might  be that I was using tapatalk. No problem, just kinda caught me off guard  when I logged back in and things looked different from what I was used to.  Thanks


----------

